# What is your Job?



## TheLuthier (Oct 22, 2022)

Hello everybody!

I tried to use the research functionality in this case, but I haven't found a topic about that. Please, tell me if this thread already exist:

*What is your job?* Is it related to the food-domain, craftsmanship, or something else? 

Have a great week-end, cheers from Quebec!

Ben


----------



## tostadas (Oct 22, 2022)

Who We Are (jobs & hobbies of KNF members)


After reading a week of posts on everything from a stray puppy to the molecular composition of 440B to the best way to homebrew cider (you cant make this up), I was moved to prepare a listnon-scientific, pure guesswork but a hell of a lot of funof all the occupations represented on this...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2022)

Babysitter/Arbitrator.

Also called a Sous Chef at a big union hotel.


----------



## TheLuthier (Oct 22, 2022)

tostadas said:


> Who We Are (jobs & hobbies of KNF members)
> 
> 
> After reading a week of posts on everything from a stray puppy to the molecular composition of 440B to the best way to homebrew cider (you cant make this up), I was moved to prepare a listnon-scientific, pure guesswork but a hell of a lot of funof all the occupations represented on this...
> ...


Thank you Tostadas! Is there any way to flag this thread, and let the admins delete it?


----------



## daveb (Oct 22, 2022)

Nah,. If we deleted every thread that was a repeat, there would only be three left...

New thread, new people, new responses.

BTW, I'm also a babysitter by day, caterer extrodianaire by night.


----------



## TheLuthier (Oct 22, 2022)

Hey Daveb, thanks! I tried to be careful and I was very surprised I didn't found this kind of thread, I probably missed it because I needed my morning-coffee... Lesson learned


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2022)

Engineering Technician


----------



## stringer (Oct 22, 2022)

Chef and General Manager of a Non-Profit Cafe
Chef Instructor Culinary Medicine
Workforce Developer
Wannabe YouTube Influencer
Former Debate Nerd
Future Data Scientist

I am an expert on making sharp knives dull and vice versa.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 22, 2022)

I like to think I'm an engineer but my 9 year old claims my main job is being controlling and unfair.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 22, 2022)

Knifemaker now, but I was an underground hardrock miner.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> Knifemaker now, but I was an underground hardrock miner.



Dude, by any chance did you used to work in the Judas Priest or AC/DC mines?


----------



## mpier (Oct 22, 2022)

I am a commercial construction Superintendent, and a avid fisherman.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 22, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> Dude, by any chance did you used to work in the Judas Priest or AC/DC mines?


You call AC/DC hard?


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 22, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> You call AC/DC hard?



No, but I was going for broad name recognition.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 22, 2022)

HumbleHomeCook said:


> No, but I was going for broad name recognition.


Good. I was worried being management was starting to take its toll


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 22, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> Knifemaker now, but I was an underground hardrock miner.


You didn't like mainstream hardrock before you became an adult?


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 22, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> You didn't like mainstream hardrock before you became an adult?


*siiiiiiiigh* As much as I hate dad jokes, I think there's actually some truth to that.


----------



## Pie (Oct 22, 2022)

Pharmacist. In a grocery store. In the worst part of town. It’s fun, there’s no doubt about that.


----------



## Naftoor (Oct 23, 2022)

Engineer, while being paid to learn to become a code monkey as part of it. Slowly working on a book as well, slowly because focusing is not my strong suite. I prefer steel to software also


----------



## OyakoDont (Oct 23, 2022)

I research cellulose fibers for absorbent hygiene products. Shout out to anyone who has kids, has incontinence problems, or menstruates.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 23, 2022)

OyakoDont said:


> I research cellulose fibers for absorbent hygiene products. Shout out to anyone who has kids, has incontinence problems, or menstruates.


Now that is an occupation you hear about every day. Unsung hero!



Naftoor said:


> Engineer, while being paid to learn to become a code monkey as part of it. Slowly working on a book as well, slowly because focusing is not my strong suite. I prefer steel to software also


Sounds like you should have picked structural engineering


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Oct 23, 2022)

Pie said:


> Pharmacist. In a grocery store. In the worst part of town. It’s fun, there’s no doubt about that.


Me too, but after locuming in retail during my PhD and doing preregistration training in hospital, decided to jump ship and stayed in basic research. Never looked back, allowing me to travel and work around the world.


----------



## Pie (Oct 23, 2022)

OyakoDont said:


> I research cellulose fibers for absorbent hygiene products. Shout out to anyone who has kids, has incontinence problems, or menstruates.


I did some hydrogel prototype testing for this back in high school! Sadly the chemical engineering department at the university didn’t want the research done by minors, even if it was in their own labs. 



Corradobrit1 said:


> Me too, but after locuming in retail during my PhD and doing preregistration training in hospital, decided to jump ship and stayed in basic research. Never looked back, allowing me to travel and work around the world.


Smart man. Freedom from the 9-5 is an amazing thing. Retail pharmacy is its own breed of customer service insanity too, at the best of times.


----------



## Naftoor (Oct 23, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> Sounds like you should have picked structural engineering


Went into materials, which I don’t regret in that you learn so much, about so much which was awesome. 

But yeah if I were to redo it I may have gone into mechanical engineering for the broader field of options


----------



## Heckel7302 (Oct 23, 2022)

I do artistic planning for a major symphony orchestra.


----------



## r0bz (Oct 23, 2022)

stringer said:


> Chef and General Manager of a Non-Profit Cafe
> Chef Instructor Culinary Medicine
> Workforce Developer
> Wannabe YouTube Influencer
> ...


@stringer
your youtube channel is awesome


----------



## Runner_up (Oct 23, 2022)

I make dull things, Sharp. 

Mostly kitchen knives, but all sorts of tools and blades.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 23, 2022)

Naftoor said:


> Went into materials, which I don’t regret in that you learn so much, about so much which was awesome.
> 
> But yeah if I were to redo it I may have gone into mechanical engineering for the broader field of options


The MEs I went to school with all wound up in the computer field, so your outcome may not have been any different 

Did you get your ESM degree on the East Coast? I got a minor in it to go with my Civil but I definitely did not have the stomach to go any further. I remember crack propagation having some of the longest formulas I had to deal with in college. I think it was second to some deep pile formulas, but not by much.


----------



## petrel (Oct 23, 2022)

Retired


----------



## ian (Oct 23, 2022)

r0bz said:


> your youtube channel is awesome and you forgot to say that you are very helpful



But @r0bz, what is your job?


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 23, 2022)

TheLuthier said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I tried to use the research functionality in this case, but I haven't found a topic about that. Please, tell me if this thread already exist:
> 
> ...


Interestingly enough, I do not see where you indicate what you do for a living, although there's a good chance your user ID provides that info.


----------



## tag98 (Oct 23, 2022)

Heavy equipment mechanic specializing in mobile and large crawler cranes


----------



## Michi (Oct 23, 2022)

stringer said:


> Wannabe YouTube Influencer


What’s the channel?


----------



## demcav (Oct 23, 2022)

Retired professional chef and community college culinary arts instructor (and program coordinator).


----------



## daveb (Oct 23, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> The MEs I went to school with all wound up in the computer field, so your outcome may not have been any different
> 
> Did you get your ESM degree on the East Coast? I got a minor in it to go with my Civil...



In a previous life the expression was "CE's build targets, ME's build weapons..."


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 23, 2022)

Michi said:


> What’s the channel?





https://www.youtube.com/user/garfilo1


----------



## stringer (Oct 23, 2022)

Michi said:


> What’s the channel?





https://youtube.com/user/garfilo1


----------



## ian (Oct 23, 2022)

Everyone, subscribe! Help one of our own make it in this dog eat dog world. His content is real good too.


----------



## chefwp (Oct 23, 2022)

For the past 13+ years I've been a testing solutions architect in an information technology dept of a big insurer, specializing in mainframe systems integration. Prior to that I was a chef for a few years, and before that I was a management consultant for about 14 years.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 23, 2022)

daveb said:


> In a previous life the expression was "CE's build targets, ME's build weapons..."


...and the CE's design/ build the airports, roadways, etc. that get the ME's weapons to where they need to be deployed, and they design the building structures the weapons are manufactured/ assembled in 

(but mad props to the MEs that design the bathroom ventilation systems )

on a side note, the MEs I know from school all started working for defense contractors and wound up in computer-related fields, as they started by working on databases, etc. and had to learn programming and networking


----------



## Steve.derringer (Oct 23, 2022)

I’m a tomato farmer in central Florida.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 23, 2022)

Michi said:


> What’s the channel?





https://youtube.com/c/rykytran


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Oct 23, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> https://youtube.com/c/rykytran



Bad Mike. Bad!


----------



## blokey (Oct 23, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> https://youtube.com/c/rykytran


Wow he looks so young and trustworthy, I will take his advice on sharpening and which retired guy's knife to get.


----------



## captaincaed (Oct 23, 2022)

Pie said:


> Pharmacist. In a grocery store. In the worst part of town. It’s fun, there’s no doubt about that.


How many opiates do you dispense for “chronic pain”?

Epidemiologist, former chemistry lab tech by day. Teenage wrangler by night. Woodworker on weekends.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 23, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> https://youtube.com/c/rykytran





HumbleHomeCook said:


> Bad Mike. Bad!





blokey said:


> Wow he looks so young and trustworthy, I will take his advice on sharpening and which retired guy's knife to get.


What a troll! Please don't listen to Ryky. Stringer's videos are much more informative.


----------



## mengwong (Oct 23, 2022)

tag98 said:


> Heavy equipment mechanic specializing in mobile and large crawler cranes



“Wanna see my huge Kato?”

Most people: ‘240mm’






@tag98: ‘24000mm’


----------



## Pie (Oct 23, 2022)

captaincaed said:


> How many opiates do you dispense for “chronic pain”?
> 
> Epidemiologist, former chemistry lab tech by day. Teenage wrangler by night. Woodworker on weekends.


It’s getting less and less as the college of physicians ramps up the red tape, but it’s quite a bit still. It’s not so many patients as it’s the patients who are on them are on an incredible amount. “On”. 

The landscape is changing quickly though, due to high patient mortality.

PS this thread is fun. A lot of cooks and engineers here .


----------



## Naftoor (Oct 24, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> Did you get your ESM degree on the East Coast?


Materials engineering out of a school in the DMV area =D




Pie said:


> It’s getting less and less as the college of physicians ramps up the red tape, but it’s quite a bit still. It’s not so many patients as it’s the patients who are on them are on an incredible amount. “On”.
> 
> The landscape is changing quickly though, due to high patient mortality.
> 
> PS this thread is fun. A lot of cooks and engineers here .


I’m glad to see it’s changing, even if it’s taking time. I’ve spent quite a bit of time out in West Virginia since my better half’s family is from there, opioids have done horrifying things there. Seems like almost every family I’ve met out there over the past 5 years has either purchased or sold them to some degree at some point. Heartbreaking to see what it’s done.


----------



## Alder26 (Oct 24, 2022)

I'm a Soup Chef


----------



## mengwong (Oct 24, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> Interestingly enough, I do not see where you indicate what you do for a living, although there's a good chance your user ID provides that info.



That amount of info falls in the suite spot between harping on it, and stringing us along … I won't fret about it.


----------



## pavhav (Oct 24, 2022)

mengwong said:


> That amount of info falls in the suite spot between harping on it, and stringing us along … I won't fret about it.


Is that . . . . four puns in one post? I'm reporting you to the Mods.


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 24, 2022)

mengwong said:


> That amount of info falls in the suite spot between harping on it, and stringing us along … I won't fret about it.


I'm guessing you are older, as that answer is out of tune with today's reality.


Naftoor said:


> Materials engineering out of a school in the DMV area =D


I served 4 years in Bleaksburg a few decades ago.


----------



## Cliff (Oct 24, 2022)

I confuse young people for a living.


----------



## JASinIL2006 (Oct 24, 2022)

Clinical psychologist/psych professor ---> university administrator.


----------



## kman94 (Oct 24, 2022)

Former fine dining chef turned knife store owner in Chicago, thanks Covid!


----------



## Sushiman703 (Oct 24, 2022)

Started as an army seargant, uber driver, fireman, stock trader but now I put fish on rice mostly.


----------



## MowgFace (Oct 24, 2022)

Currently the Production Manager at a company that builds Medical devices specializing in Fluid Control Systems, but amidst a transition to Supply Chain/Procurement.

Good thing supply chain hasnt been in shambles these past 2 years...


----------



## Macaroni (Oct 24, 2022)

Software Executive... specifically in Program Management within Media Streaming. Funds the steel.


----------



## Borealhiker (Oct 24, 2022)

Area manager for a gigantic (evil?) big box warehouse. Cutco demos there often.


----------



## EnderzShadow (Oct 26, 2022)

Residential Advisor
=baby sitting, listening and helping young adults get a trade and make it on their own.


----------



## pgugger (Oct 26, 2022)

Bioinformatician… part biologist, part programmer, part statistician. I mostly work with large genomic and gene expression data sets in pharma R&D or healthcare contexts.


----------



## EnderzShadow (Oct 26, 2022)

pgugger said:


> Bioinformatician… part biologist, part programmer, part statistician. I mostly work with large genomic and gene expression data sets in pharma R&D or healthcare contexts.


have you ever looked at your own genome?


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 26, 2022)

EnderzShadow said:


> have you ever looked at your own genome?


Hey, hey, hey, this is a family forum.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Oct 26, 2022)

Notice how he didn't say "friendly"?


----------



## mengwong (Oct 27, 2022)

Sometimes an error of emission comes in handy


----------



## pgugger (Oct 27, 2022)

EnderzShadow said:


> have you ever looked at your own genome?



No but it’s certainly crossed my mind a few times!


----------



## daveb (Oct 27, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> ...and the CE's design/ build the airports, roadways, etc. that get the ME's weapons to where they need to be deployed, and they design the building structures the weapons are manufactured/ assembled in



More Targets!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Oct 27, 2022)

Full time Knifemaker for the last 5 years
Previously- manufacturing engineering management, production operations. AS9100 management. Mostly In CNC aerospace machine shops. Always for small family owned companies
Also for a few years owned and operated auto Collison shops.
2 Master’s degrees


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 27, 2022)

Amazing group of folks here ... always humbling and awesome ... interesting that this particular obsession attracts so many folks with such different backgrounds & interests ...

Previous (15 years) - flight test (mil & civ) jet A/C & UAS
Current (+20 years) - 'pre' flight test (dynamics) for things that get to significantly higher altitudes ... many to find & focus on those little targets Daveb & WBoar keep going on about .... but also work(ed) on many that either look up or are just doing some very very cool science (i.e. MER's, OSTM, Aquarius, JUNO, Parker Solar Probe, JWST, etc.) ... 

FWIW - I'm really just a full time Maine Coon groomer & servant ... who cooks when they get bored with him ...

Cassi is 21 Lbs
Rockie is 24 Lbs

Yes that is a dining room table ... super chill cats ...


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 27, 2022)

We picked up a Maine Coon kitten a little over a year ago. So far he has been anything but chill


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 27, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> We picked up a Maine Coon kitten a little over a year ago. So far he has been anything but chill


Very curious about what's inside....the cabinets, drawers, baskets, etc.?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Oct 27, 2022)

WildBoar said:


> We picked up a Maine Coon kitten a little over a year ago. So far he has been anything but chill



Too funny ... Kittens are after all kittens - but since a Maine Coons "kitten" is already a full grown house cat size wise the amount of destruction goes up accordingly ...

Rockie (male) is "surfer dude" chill .... Cassi (female) is pretty chill ... they calmed down a lot once neutered/spayed but the breeder had me wait as long as possible for health/growth reasons ... FWIW - I can literally hand Rockie to anyone and he just hugs them ... Cassi - not a good idea unless you want to go to the ER ...


----------



## WildBoar (Oct 27, 2022)

Max is very welcoming of visitors. His behavior didn't change much when he got neutered; he was about a year old (he's 15-1/2 months now). He's not big on being held. And lately he's learned he can get my attention by sharpening his claws on my pants or by biting my calf when I am wearing shorts.


----------



## Barmoley (Oct 28, 2022)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Amazing group of folks here ... always humbling and awesome ... interesting that this particular obsession attracts so many folks with such different backgrounds & interests ...
> 
> Previous (15 years) - flight test (mil & civ) jet A/C & UAS
> Current (+20 years) - 'pre' flight test (dynamics) for things that get to significantly higher altitudes ... many to find & focus on those little targets Daveb & WBoar keep going on about .... but also work(ed) on many that either look up or are just doing some very very cool science (i.e. MER's, OSTM, Aquarius, JUNO, Parker Solar Probe, JWST, etc.) ...
> ...


I so want a Main Coon, they are such cool cats.


----------



## Geigs (Oct 28, 2022)

I trained as a geneticist specialising in bone development and disease, now I sell proteomics robotics for both fluidic and spatial biology application.


----------



## DavidScubadiver (Oct 28, 2022)

I am a micro business owner with no employees. I give occasional advice to some, and represent others in legal disputes.


----------



## Vasco Veríssimo (Oct 29, 2022)

Most of the time knifemaker, but recently also line cook / mise en place / plating guy at a restaurant.


----------



## Beerzebub (Oct 29, 2022)

Cliff said:


> I confuse young people for a living.


I did this for a few years. Now I confuse people of all ages (central bank economist).


----------



## OyakoDont (Nov 9, 2022)

Geigs said:


> I trained as a geneticist specialising in bone development and disease, now I sell proteomics robotics for both fluidic and spatial biology application.


Is this a PhD track you went on or a specialized program? What's the next breakthrough?


----------



## Geigs (Nov 9, 2022)

OyakoDont said:


> Is this a PhD track you went on or a specialized program? What's the next breakthrough?


Yeah did a PhD (20 years ago). Was mostly interested in how stem/progenitor cells repaired bone and how they could be recruited to treat things like osteoporosis and other skeletal disorders. Haven't really kept up with the latest in the field although worked a little with some cell therapy companies using stem cells for various treatments. Now I am mostly involved in biomarker discovery platforms with a focus on pathology applications in cancer and neurodegenerative disease biomarkers in biolgical fluids (ie blood tests for things like Alzheimers's and multiple sclerosis)


----------



## jedy617 (Nov 10, 2022)

Very cool. Started off in Molecular Biology, and thinking of making a change.


----------



## madmotts (Nov 10, 2022)

I’m a graphic design manager (creative director) and I oversee a small team of designers for corporate marketing at insurance brokerage. Fell into the knife rabbit hole a few years ago with my love of cooking. Maybe I’ll apply my design skills to the knife world one of these days. I don’t know what that would be.


----------



## Kaisersoze (Nov 10, 2022)

MSicardCutlery said:


> Knifemaker now, but I was an underground hardrock miner.


Tough work, my dad worked at the Homestake gold mine in SD in the 70's. They were down at like 7-8 thousand feet then I think. He got the message from his back and moved on to the post office.


----------



## mengwong (Nov 10, 2022)

madmotts said:


> Maybe I’ll apply my design skills to the knife world one of these days. I don’t know what that would be.


I was thinking it would be cool to have a range of T-shirts celebrating famous knives, and collectors could pick up whatever they happen to own, but I don’t know how to pull it off without looking tacky.


----------



## MSicardCutlery (Nov 10, 2022)

Kaisersoze said:


> Tough work, my dad worked at the Homestake gold mine in SD in the 70's. They were down at like 7-8 thousand feet then I think. He got the message from his back and moved on to the post office.


Yeah it certainly can be brutal. A lot of it has to do with how much time the company devotes to maintenance, but even then, with solid tires and your only suspension in equipment being an air ride seat, it takes its toll fast. I miss it. I really liked drilling and bolting...secondary blasting had its moments too


----------



## ampersandcetera (Nov 17, 2022)

I was supposed to be a college professor but I’ve been in the restaurant industry since I was a teenager and returned to it when I left academia. Apparently I dislike stability, free time, and sitting down. Currently running the kitchen at a neighborhood spot in Portland, hoping to own part of it next year.


----------



## DrD23 (Nov 17, 2022)

anesthesiologist


----------



## Dan- (Dec 6, 2022)

Marketer for a tech company


----------



## Troopah_Knives (Dec 6, 2022)

Still in the student stage of my life.


----------



## cooktocut (Dec 6, 2022)

Sales office owner. We sell cross country relocation… household goods.


----------



## Greenbriel (Dec 7, 2022)

Om my third career. First was TV production (was Broadcast Manager for NBC at the Barcelona Olympics at the tender age of 24, all downhill from there ), then had a multimedia/design company until 2001, then freelance designer, and for last 10 years or so I've been writing about healthcare.

Wonder what my fourth career will be! Possibly day trading.

Good thread, it's so interesting to see what a diverse group we are. Love it.


----------



## ecchef (Dec 7, 2022)

Government lackey.


----------

